# Bradford white 65 gal wont fire



## Shoupy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

Bradford white 

Model Miitw65t6bn15 
Serial bf6319526 
65 gal 
Gas
Power vent

Won't fire, tried swapping out 2 different igniters, thinking it might be gas valve

Temp and pressure fail safe ok 

Anyone have any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the intro. :thumbsup:

I'm sure some advice will be along shortly.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I hate to say this but you might try the 1-800 # on the tank, they are pretty good at walking you through. I have not worked on the 65 gal but I'm going on the assumption that it's a high efficiency model with a led or red light set up. Have a manometer ready to check the gas pressure or the air switches if you go through the tech support....


----------



## Shoupy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> I hate to say this but you might try the 1-800 # on the tank, they are pretty good at walking you through. I have not worked on the 65 gal but I'm going on the assumption that it's a high efficiency model with a led or red light set up. Have a manometer ready to check the gas pressure or the air switches if you go through the tech support....


We ordered a gas valve, we will see how that goes, will keep ya posted


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoupy,

Here is a link to the service manual...
http://bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/manuals/238_39935_00.pdf

The part of the manual you are interested in starts on page 16...

These are really fairly simple don't let it scare you...

There is a basic sequence that it follows when starting you need to watch the start up sequence and see where in the sequence it is stalling and going into lockout.

You've already played with the igniter and flame sensor that is a common fault.
Another very common one is a dirty blower wheel that no longer moves enough air to close the air pressure switch that proves the blower.

The basic sequence is as follows...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Once you look at the sequence and can follow the water heater attempting to start seeing where it goes into lockout you know exactly where to start looking.

There is also a troubleshooting guide but I seldom use that...

Don't go throwing parts at it without knowing what is wrong. This is an old water heater (Non-FVIR) and it can get expensive quickly when you throw parts at it.... :yes:

Throw an unneeded gas valve at it and you probably exceed the value of the water heater... :laughing:


----------



## Shoupy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awsome thanks for the manual link that's great


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't let it scare you thats the big thing...

It's just a stupid machine that has a variety of inputs and outputs....

The thermostat is the first input and it says the water is cold here is the power to start up and heat it...

The first output is power to the blower....

The next input is from the blower proving switch which also goes through the vent temperature switch...

This turns on the next output which sends 24 volts and starts the igniter and pilot gas which lights the pilot....

The next input is the flame sensor for the pilot....

and so on....

at any step either an input or output goes missing and it goes to lockout...

When you find what is missing you fix it and it works.... :thumbup:

No big deal... Pretty simple don't overthink it! :laughing:
You can beat the dumb machine...


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

If it doesn't turn on gas valve to pilot: it would be the negative pressure switch. (To check connect a continuity meter to switch suck on the vacuum tube if it beeps steady then run the vent as normal but leave meter on it. I have had problems with these getting back flow (wind down vent) in high wind days. 

OK there> Then check the flame sensor volts and the continuity on that wire, one end on sensor itself (or where the wire plugs into it) other end at the plug *I have had these come apart rare but 20 miles of bumpy dirty roads does crazy things!

*Check if you power is not reversed!!!* sounds crazy but some of these units will opperate up to a point then shut down because of reversed polarity! *I know white to white or striped, black to black or solid; doesnt mean the joker lineman knew which of the 3 blacks went to what!


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Don't let it scare you thats the big thing...
> 
> It's just a stupid machine that has a variety of inputs and outputs....
> No big deal... Pretty simple don't overthink it! :laughing:
> You can beat the dumb machine...


 Techs came up with electronic junk, techs get paid to make us look stupid (gotta call the tech) gut and it works just like the old ones did, HO wont call ya back though!

The more computers get into things the more schools I have to go to!


----------

